# my girlfriend's cute underwear pics



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2005)

i know how lucky i was. that's why i regret to inform everyone that after two years together, she left me on saturday :-( i don't know how to delete this thread, but assuming everyone got their fill of the pics, i'd like it removed out of respect, please.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 4, 2005)

You are very lucky.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 4, 2005)

You got yourself quite a woman there. Treat her well, ya hear?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2005)

She's a cutie, Dan! Way to Go!

By the way... It emails Buffie a copy of it's avatar or it gets the hose.


----------



## fred_elliot (Nov 5, 2005)

yes well done. didn't think you had it in you


----------



## wtchmel (Nov 6, 2005)

The color of her bra is stunning! beautiful color, as is she


----------



## Ivy (Nov 6, 2005)

Ivy <3s Korey! Dan's alright, but that Korey, man, what an awesome lady!!

So effin cute. :wubu: 

And I love her bra!

Thanks for sharing mister!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

I've removed the images out of respect for your ex and at your request, and I'm closing the thread so it's not an ongoing issue.


----------

